
Bug: unable to print from Open Office - tosh
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161
======
nielsole
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28)

